# Sonic The Hedgehog Needs a New Name!



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Picked this little guy up today 
He hasn't come out of his house yet, still too shy, but I think he'll be out in the next couple days 
Sonic is too generic.
I'm thinking of E names, considering Edwin.
But up for other suggestions!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

The photos look crummy because of my flash.
Will get better ones when he's more comfortable!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Eric
Evan
Ea Eamon Ean Earl Earnest Easton Eastwood Ebbe Eben Ebenezer Echo Ed Edan Eddie Eddy Eden Edgar Edgardo Edge Edgerton Edison Edmund Edom Edouard Edric Edsel Eduardo Eduarte Edward Edwin Eero Efim Efrain Efrem Efren Egan Egbert Egil Egor Ehan Ehren Eilert Eire Eirian Eitan

Got the blue ones off of this site: http://www.babynames.com/Names/E/?starts=E&gender=M

You did get the hedgehog? We need pics! Do you like him? Is he a baby?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't see you had posted pics.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

He's 12 weeks old, just got him a couple hours ago 
Here's a better pic.
I'm so excited, I didn't notice any smell.
He doesn't have a litter box but I'm hoping he'll use one when I get it.
I'll try to get a picture of his back up soon, he has brown & off white splotches.
I think he's the cutest thing ever!
Can't wait till he's settled in enough to play!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

What do you do with a hedge hog? Maybe I am out of the loop on new pets?!?! He is super cute though!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

seren said:


> What do you do with a hedge hog? Maybe I am out of the loop on new pets?!?! He is super cute though!


Basically the same thing you'd do with a Guinea Pig.
Sit there & watch them be cute. Lol
I'm hoping he'll be able to bond with me enough to be able to play & have him maybe chill in my lap while I'm studying.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay! He is much cuter than a guinea pig!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Eggbert


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Hedgeman


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

We have a female named Heidi. She is interesting but not a cuddly pet We made her an exercise wheel out of a cake taker lid and let me tell you boy she can get some gone on that thing...is too funny to watch. She will be a yr old on 07/14.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Name him goat!!!!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha, I think we decide to stick with Edwin 

JanetM could you post a photo of your wheel you made?
I've been looking for one to buy, but they're expensive & hard to find!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

He's very cute!!! Sorry, all I can think of name-wise is Densdale. LOL Must be the Monty Python in me coming out...


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

We have a hedgehog also! He's a little over a year old, his name is Wilson. He's very sweet, but they don't really play! Just will sleep on ya or walk around. He has never balled up, not even once! He only likes to come out at dark. Enjoy ur new pet!









Mr. Wilson (;


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Eisenstein : ) hes cute


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

KymberLeAnn said:


> Haha, I think we decide to stick with Edwin
> 
> JanetM could you post a photo of your wheel you made?
> I've been looking for one to buy, but they're expensive & hard to find!


Yes I will take some pics of her home...we have her in a big rubbermade tote-well actually she has 2 that are connected with pvc pipe. She sleeps & eats on one side and her wheel is on the the other. I tried to litter box train her but she didnt really catch on but what is really cool is after we connected the 2 totes she will only go to the bathroom in the "play" tote. 
They have been connected for at least 6 months now & not once has she used the bathroom in the sleeping/eating side. Ive actually seen her get up go to the play tote use the bathroom them come right back to eat or drink.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Poindexter! Got to be Poindexter!


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is Heidi's home.








Here she is going in and out of the connection














My husband made the wheel out of a cake taker lid, a roller blade wheel, a few washers and nuts.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I started looking up home made wheels online & found this one, it's basically just wire hanger and a cut cake container with tape around any edges that may be sharp.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We also have a hedgie but he's not very friendly..we named him Lazlo and they can be fun to watch. He pretty much litter box trained himself


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , he is so cute  
Make yourself a few wheels , this way , when you clean one , and believe me , you will be doing that alot , you can replace it with a nice clean one. A friend of mine used to soak his in a pail of water and bleach to clean. 
Edwin is a nice name . Here's a few I thought of 
Emerson 
Elmo
Emitt
Erni
Enjoy your new friend


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Ooo, I like Emerson!
I'll add that to my list for future pets! Lol
Good idea on making a few wheels.
Thank you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JanetM , that is a very unique setup you have there for Heidi's pad 
I love it , very nice . She must really like it , not your run of the mill cage set up. And from what we can see of her , she is very cute 

red278232 , Wilson , great name  Very cute !


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I like the set up JanetM has too 

I really like the idea of two connecting cages


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , I would think you can do alot of fun changes and connecting boxes to make it fun and new for him all the time.
Imagination is a wonderful thing 
I would personally have him his own remote control truck and buzz him around the yard or in the house , lolol
Get him a little crash helmut just to play it safe though


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

I took some close up shots of the wheel. I like her being able to use whenever she wants...of course I clean it several times a day also since she doesnt seem to stop running to poop.

We originally used a smaller roller wheel but it didnt provide enough support to allow the wheel to roll freely...the reason for the rollerblade wheel. We also reinforced the tote where the wheel is attached. The first pic is a free standing one we made thinking our chinchilla might use it but she doesnt so we never upgraded the roller.


----------



## goatfreak101 (Apr 28, 2013)

Edwin all the way!  I am getting a quail named Edwin! Creepy!  Lol!


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks too much like an Edgar to me


----------

